# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Αυτοματισμοί >  >  Arduino: Automatic (Cat) Toilet Flusher

## Ste7ios

Γεια σε όλους!

Ξεκίνησα ένα μικρό project με Arduino για την αυτοματοποίηση της τουαλέτας με αφορμή το γατί μου, που κάνει κανονικά την ανάγκη της στην τουαλέτα σαν σωστή κυρία!  :Very Happy: 

Σε γενικές γραμμές, ένας αισθητήρας PIR αντιλαμβάνεται την κίνηση, και ένα servo σηκώνει τη φούσκα μέσα στο καζανάκι.

Πιο συγκεκριμένα λειτουργεί ως εξής:


Με το που ξεκινάει η συσκευή γίνεται initialization του PIR (αναμονή 2') πριν πέσει σε sleep. Αναβοσβήνουν τα δύο LED εναλλάξ...Με το που ανιχνευθεί κίνηση έχουμε 3’ για να τραβήξει το καζανάκι.Ένα LED αναβοσβήνει σε όλο το χρόνο αναμονής για να γίνει αντιληπτή η κατάσταση της λειτουργίας του.Στο τελευταίο λεπτό δίνει και ηχητική ένδειξη η οποία γίνεται πιο συχνή τα τελευταία 30"Μέσα στο χρόνο αναμονής έχουμε τη δυνατότητα να ακυρώσουμε το τράβηγμα πατώντας το σχετικό push button (Flush Cancel).Αν μέσα στο χρόνο αναμονής ο αισθητήρας αντιληφθεί και άλλη κίνηση τότε έχουμε παράταση ακόμη 3’.Το servo κάνει μια κίνηση περίπου 84° και επανέρχεται στη θέση του (0°) μετά από 1".Αν η μπαταρία είναι χαμηλή τότε δεν κάνει τίποτα και πέφτει πάλι σε sleep mode.Όσο βρίσκεται σε sleep mode μπορούμε να ελέγξουμε την κατάσταση φορτίου (SoC) της μπαταρίας μέσω ενός LED πατώντας το αντίστοιχο push button (Batt. Check). Η κατάσταση δίνεται μέσα από έναν αριθμό blinks ανάλογων του ποσοστού του SoC.Κατά τον έλεγχο της μπαταρίας, μπορούμε να ελέγξουμε και τη λειτουργία του servo πατώντας σε σύντομο χρόνο το "Flush Cancel").

Το όλο project υλοποιείται με ένα Arduino Pro Mini (η έκδοση χωρίς το jumper για τον regulator) έχοντας στο μυαλό την μικρότερη δυνατή κατανάλωση καθώς κατά 99% θα τροφοδοτείται από μπαταρία, οπότε προσπαθώ να κόψω όσο γίνεται τις όποιες καταναλώσεις.

Έχω λάβει επίσης υπόψη μου το περιβάλλον που θα λειτουργεί οπότε το servo, και τα κουμπιά είναι αδιάβροχα, κλπ.

Προς το παρόν το project βρίσκεται ακόμη στο breadboard, κάνω ακόμη και κάποιο debugging και μαζέματα...

Εκκρεμούν ακόμη η κατασκευή στήριξης του servo μέσα στο καζανάκι, του PIR καθώς και η εκτύπωση 3D μιας θήκης για το PIRβ¦

Το PIR θα είναι έτσι τοποθετημένο (γωνία 90°) ώστε να μην βλέπει όλο το χώρο αλλά την τουαλέτα. Εκτός αυτού 
θα πρέπει επίσης να περιοριστεί η γωνία, ο χώρος που βλέπει ώστε  να μην ενεργοποιείται ασκόπως.

Ψάχνω και εναλλακτική μήπως υπάρχει και κάποιος ποιο κατάλληλος αισθητήρας. Εξαρχής απέρριψα τους αισθητήρες υπερήχων καθώς υπάρχει περίπτωση να ενοχλείται το αγαπητό μου τετράποδο.


Επίσης δεν έχω αποφασίσει ακόμη τι μπαταρίες θα χρησιμοποιήσω καθώς πρέπει πρώτα να καταλήξω πρώτα με τις μετρήσεις των καταναλώσεων και τις απαραίτητες εκτιμήσεις... Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τείνω σε μπαταρία μολύβδου καθώς μπορώ να τη χειριστώ ευκολότερα παρόλα τα μειονεκτήματα της.

Ο τύπος της μπαταρίας θα καθορίσει το κύκλωμα μέτρησης και ίσως φόρτισης, και φυσικά τον κώδικα που αυτή τη στιγμή απουσιάζει.

Αν είναι εφικτό θα ήθελα να ασχολούμαι όσο λιγότερο γίνεται με τις μπαταρίες... (Αυτή τη στιγμή τροφοδοτείται από ένα τροφοδοτικό 3 A στα 5,2 V από κάποια περιφερειακό υπολογιστή).

Ενδεικτικά προς το παρόν μόνο με την αφαίρεση του power LED αλλά με τον regulator του Pro Mini:

Power On: 25,3 - 25,5 mA
With servo: 41,7 - 48,9 mA
Sleep: 9,5 mA (5,2 mA after servo - λογικά σφάλμα του πολύμετρου)

Αν ρίξω την ταχύτητα στο μισό (clock_prescale_set(clock_div_2)) κερδίζω 5,4 mA αλλά δεν λειτουργεί το servo (προφανώς πρέπει να προσαρμόσω το min & max pulse width).

Η μέτρηση του servo είναι σίγουρα λάθος καθώς δεν μπόρεσε να δουλέψει με το πολύμετρο. Δεν έκανε ούτε κιχ. Από το datasheet του (KS-3518 ) ξέρω ότι μπορεί να τραβήξει 7W στα 7,4 V, και πιο συγκεκριμένα δίνει τα εξής:


Running current (at no load): 170 +/- 30 mA στα 4,8 V ή 200 +/-30mA στα 6 VStall current (at locked): 2,5 +/-0,5 A στα 4,8 V ή 4 +/-0,5 A στα 6 VIdle current (at stopped): 8 +/- 1 mA στα 4,8 V ή 8 +/-1 mA στα 6 V

Μια και δεν θέλει κάποια ιδιαίτερη δύναμη το ρεύμα που θα τραβάει θα είναι κάτι περισσότερα από τα 170 - 200 mA και αυτά για 1" - 2".


Σε ό,τι αφορά εμένα, δεν έχω ιδέα από τον μαγικό αναλογικό κόσμο. Έχω μάθει και καταλαβαίνω κάποια βασικά πράγματα ή έστω έχω πλέον αίσθηση του τι παίζει και τι πρέπει να κάνω αλλά δεν μπορώ να μπω ακόμη σε λεπτομέρειες, και φυσικά απουσιάζει και εξοπλισμός...

Μερικά έχουν υλοποιηθεί κατόπιν συμβουλών από άνθρωπο που ξέρει (π.χ. οι πυκνωτές για φιλτράρισμα στην είσοδο), αλλά και ένα σωρό άρθρα που κυκλοφορούν π.χ. από τη sparkfun, Nick Gammon, κλπ.


Ο κώδικας βρίσκεται εδώ:

https://create.arduino.cc/editor/Ste...a8f00b/preview


Το σχηματικό:

CatFlusher_Schem.png

JP1: "Battery Check" push button
JP2: "Flush Cancel" push button
JP5: Servo KS-3518
JP6: Flushing LED
JP7: Battery LED
JP8: HC-SR501 PIR Sensor
JP9: Active Buzzer

Για τη δίοδο "D1" δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι είναι σωστή με το servo...

----------

Gaou (03-01-21), 

Lord Vek (20-05-18), 

nestoras (16-07-19), 

vasilllis (18-05-18)

----------


## hackertom

Ωραίος ρε φίλε... Ωραία ιδέα... Θα ήθελα ένα βίντεο σε λειτουργία της κατασκευής πάντως... :Ρ

----------


## Ste7ios

Υπάρχει υλικό της πρώτης φάσης, αυστηρά ακατάλληλο για μη ζωόφιλους!  :Very Happy:

----------

mikemtb (17-05-18)

----------


## hackertom

Αν μπορούσες να το ανεβάσεις να το δούμε... Πολύ ενδιαφέρον project. Για πόσο καιρό λες να δουλεύει μέχρι την αντικατάσταση της μπαταρίας;

----------


## Ste7ios

Δεν έχω κάτσει ακόμη να κάνω υπολογισμούς. Θα το δω. Θα ορίσω ένα ελάχιστο χρόνο, π.χ. 6μηνο και θα δω πόσα Ah απαιτούνται. Αν είναι πολλά τότε μάλλον πάω για μολύβδου. Ένα voltage divider και τέλος.

Με τις λιθίου το πράγμα γίνεται πιο πολύπλοκο, καθώς η μέτρηση και η φόρτιση τους είναι πιο απαιτητική...

----------


## tsimpidas

> Εκκρεμούν ακόμη η κατασκευή στήριξης του servo μέσα στο καζανάκι
> 
> 
> Ψάχνω και εναλλακτική μήπως υπάρχει και κάποιος ποιο κατάλληλος αισθητήρας. Εξαρχής απέρριψα τους αισθητήρες υπερήχων καθώς υπάρχει περίπτωση να ενοχλείται το αγαπητό μου τετράποδο.




Καταρχήν μπράβο για την κατασκευή,, 

αν το εφτιαχνα εγω στην θέση σου θα χρεισιμοποιουσα ηλεκτρομαγνητη αντί για σερβο μπορεις να τον πλαστικοποιησεις εύκολα και να δουλεύει μέσα στο νερό.

και θα δοκίμαζα τον αισθητήρα υπερήχων αν όντος ενοχλεί γιατι στα ζωα ενοχλούνται μεν αλλά απο συγκεκριμενες συχνότητες.




υ.γ.

η πατέντα αυτη ειναι καλή και για ανθρώπους που.......δεν τραβάνε καζανάκι. :Wink:

----------


## aktis

Ενδιαφέρουσα κατασκευή . Μου έκανε εντύπωση ενα αυτόματο αρωματικο χώρου ( airwick ) που είχα δεί , είχε ενα μικρό μοτεράκι με 2 μπαταρίες ΑΑ και  αρκετα γρανάζια για να βγάλει ροπή και 
πηγαίνοντας προς την μια μεριά παταγε το αρωματικο spray και αλλάζοντας κατεύθυνση το απελευθέρωνε .

----------


## nkarama

Ρε παιδιά.... η κατασκευή σας κάνει εντύπωση? 
εγώ θα ήθελα να ξέρω πως διάολο έμαθε την γάτα να τα κάνει στην τουαλέτα! 
Πες ρε φίλε καμμια ιδέα, γιτί βρήκαμε ένα μικρο στα σκουπίδα και το φιλοξενούμε, και έχω λαλήσει απο την μυρωδιά... και πληρώνω και 20 ευρώ το σακουλάκι την άμμο....

----------


## hackertom

> Ρε παιδιά.... η κατασκευή σας κάνει εντύπωση? 
> εγώ θα ήθελα να ξέρω πως διάολο έμαθε την γάτα να τα κάνει στην τουαλέτα! 
> Πες ρε φίλε καμμια ιδέα, γιτί βρήκαμε ένα μικρο στα σκουπίδα και το φιλοξενούμε, και έχω λαλήσει απο την μυρωδιά... και πληρώνω και 20 ευρώ το σακουλάκι την άμμο....



Χαχαχα όντως φίλε μήπως πρέπει να δώσουμε βάση στην εκπαίδευση;

----------


## Ste7ios

Οι γάτες είναι πλάσματα της συνήθειας αλλά μαθαίνουν. Σκυλιά, γατιά, παιδιά, όπως τα μάθεις που λένε...

Για να αλλάξουν συνήθειες θέλει χρόνο, και υπομονή. Φυσικά εξαρτάται και απο το γατί. Το καθένα έχει τον χαρακτήρα του. Η δικιά μου δυσκόλεψε, χρειαστήκαμε ένα τρίμηνο χονδρικά.

Το σύστημα εκμάθησης που χρησιμοποίησα ήταν αυτό της Citykitty:

30FFE0DC-DB4A-4DFA-AF2C-F45DABAF470C.jpgFAB47B0F-16C1-4AFD-9905-AE963B1A84A3.jpg19877F09-EF03-45CF-A6C6-06F101E74927.jpg0CCD674F-63B1-4B1A-B844-64BF3542E95F.jpgAE50D221-F198-4EBB-AC72-86B7E02A7A1E.jpg62C64BFD-0401-4037-AB74-2CE69AC66703.jpg

Αποτελείται απο δακτύλιους τους οποίους τους αφαιρείς (κόβεις) σιγά σιγά, κάθε φορά που συνηθίζει τον κάθε δακτύλιο, όπως φαίνεται παραπάνω, μέχρι που φτάνεις σχεδόν στο χείλος.

Γενικά θέλει παρατήρηση, και συμπαράσταση για να πάει καλά... Η δικιά μου με φώναζε όποτε ήθελε να πάει. Δεν ένιωθε ασφάλεια και με ήθελε δίπλα της, να της μιλάω «κάνε πιπί σου», «ανέβα στη κουλούρα», και τέτοια!

Επίσης χρειάζεται και επιβράβευση. Ένα καλό μεζεδάκι την βοηθάει να συνδέσει την διαδικασία με κάτι καλό.

Το συγκεκριμένο ως έχει δεν μένει στη θέση του, οπότε χρειάστηκε να μπουν δυο ταινίες Velcro. Δυστυχώς το διαπίστωσα αργά και βρέθηκε μέσα στην τουάλετα, πράγμα που μας πήγε πίσω... Είναι και άτσαλη, βουρ στον πατσά ένα πράγμα...

Το καπάκι στερεώθηκε με ταινία για να μην μπορεί να κλείσει.

Η άμμος είναι οργανική βιοδιασπώμενη και δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, αν και πάλι χρειάζεται μια προσοχή. Καλό είναι να μην πέσει μεγάλη ποσότητα γιατί πολλές αποχετεύσεις είναι ήδη προβληματικές με τα χρόνια... Έχουν στενέψει απο το πουρί.

Γενικά είναι πολύ καλή άμμος και κρατάει περισσότερο απο τις άλλες (clumping - που σχολιάζουν).

https://www.catsbest.eu/catsbest_en/products/original/
https://www.citikitty.com/

----------

nkarama (18-05-18)

----------


## Ste7ios

> Καταρχήν μπράβο για την κατασκευή,, 
> 
> αν το εφτιαχνα εγω στην θέση σου θα χρεισιμοποιουσα ηλεκτρομαγνητη αντί για σερβο μπορεις να τον πλαστικοποιησεις εύκολα και να δουλεύει μέσα στο νερό.
> 
> και θα δοκίμαζα τον αισθητήρα υπερήχων αν όντος ενοχλεί γιατι στα ζωα ενοχλούνται μεν αλλά απο συγκεκριμενες συχνότητες.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ευχαριστω!

Το σκέφτηκα για ηλεκτρομαγνήτη αλλά και το servo μια χαρά το καλύπτει και το συγκεκριμένο είναι και αδιάβροχο.

Με μια ματιά που έριξα, άλλου τύπου αισθήτηρες είναι πιο κατάλληλοι καθώς σου δίνουν και την απόσταση που σου λύνει το πρόβλημα των άσκοπων τραβηγμάτων. Ένα θέμα όμως είναι αν πιάνουν όλη την περιοχή της κουλούρας... Θέλει ψάξιμο στα datasheets...

----------


## Panoss

> Υπάρχει υλικό της πρώτης φάσης, αυστηρά ακατάλληλο για μη ζωόφιλους!



Υποθέτω εννοείς...βίντεο με τη γάτα να χ$ζει στη...λεκάνη της τουαλέτας!!??? :Blink: 
Και να τραβάει και καζανάκι; (ντάξει, αυτόματο)
Πού 'ντο;

----------


## Ste7ios

Σχετικά με το κύκλωμα, αρχικά είχα μεγάλο θέμα με παρεμβολές π.χ. κατά το άναμμα της λάμπας φθορισμού (που ήταν στην ίδια γραμμή με την τροφοδοσία) και τα interrupts.

Ξεκίνησα με τους C1, C2, C3 (αυτός είναι ταντάλιου) αλλά δεν βοήθησε ιδιαίτερα. Το πρόβλημα εξαλείφθηκε κατά 99% με το που μπήκαν οι R2 & R5. Πριν καν ολοκληρωθεί το RC με τους C6 & C7...

Με τροφοδοσία με μπαταρία ίσως δεν έχουν και τόσο νόημα, αλλά κάτι τέτοιο θεωρώ πως πρέπει να είναι όσο πιο θωρακισμένο, αξιόπιστο γίνεται.

Για κάθε ενδεχόμενο πρόσθεσα και τους C4 & C5 για να φιλτράρουν πιθανό θόρυβο από το servo, αν και ενδέχεται να υπάρχουν εσωτερικά ανάλογοι πυκνωτές όπως είναι και το σωστό...

Η δίοδος D1 προβλεύθηκε και αυτή για προστασία απο κανένα ανάποδο ρεύμα απο το servo, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος οτι χρειάζεται σε αυτή την περίπτωση και προς το παρόν δεν έχει μπεί.

Παρακαλώ για τις παρατηρήσεις σας...  :Smile:

----------


## Ste7ios

> Υποθέτω εννοείς...βίντεο με τη γάτα να χ$ζει στη...λεκάνη της τουαλέτας!!???
> Και να τραβάει και καζανάκι; (ντάξει, αυτόματο)
> Πού 'ντο;



Σωστά υποθέτεις, αλλά μόνο το πρώτο!  :Very Happy: 

Όπως έγραψα στο πρώτο post δεν έχω στήσει ακόμη τον μηχανισμό. Πρέπει να φτιαχτούν βάσεις και να περάσει το κύκλωμα σε perfboard. Τώρα όπως είναι στο breadboard, είναι το τέλειο παιχνιδάκι για το γατί, πολύ καλώδιο!

Μπορώ να βάλω το videάκι αλλά πρέπει να το μικρύνω αρκετά για το site. Θα το βάλω, μην σας αφήσω έτσι...  :Very Happy:

----------


## hackertom

> Σωστά υποθέτεις, αλλά μόνο το πρώτο! 
> 
> Όπως έγραψα στο πρώτο post δεν έχω στήσει ακόμη τον μηχανισμό. Πρέπει να φτιαχτούν βάσεις και να περάσει το κύκλωμα σε perfboard. Τώρα όπως είναι στο breadboard, είναι το τέλειο παιχνιδάκι για το γατί, πολύ καλώδιο!
> 
> Μπορώ να βάλω το videάκι αλλά πρέπει να το μικρύνω αρκετά για το site. Θα το βάλω, μην σας αφήσω έτσι...



Ανέβασε το YouTube...

----------


## Ste7ios

Έχει ήδη πολύ υλικό ανεβασμένο, οπότε να ένα άλλο γατούλι:

----------


## Ste7ios

> Ευχαριστω!
> 
> Το σκέφτηκα για ηλεκτρομαγνήτη αλλά και το servo μια χαρά το καλύπτει και το συγκεκριμένο είναι και αδιάβροχο.
> 
> Με μια ματιά που έριξα, άλλου τύπου αισθήτηρες είναι πιο κατάλληλοι καθώς σου δίνουν και την απόσταση που σου λύνει το πρόβλημα των άσκοπων τραβηγμάτων. Ένα θέμα όμως είναι αν πιάνουν όλη την περιοχή της κουλούρας... Θέλει ψάξιμο στα datasheets...



Έριξα μια ματιά στα του HC-SR04. Αλλάζει αρκετά το πράγμα... Αν το κατάλαβα σωστά, θα πρέπει να παίξω με timer interrupts, να γίνει trigger ο αισθητήρας, να υπολογίσεις την απόσταση, να κάνεις ο,τι κάνεις, να πέσεις σε sleep mode μέχρι να ξανά ξυπνήσει απο το timer, ανά κάποια δευτερόλεπτα. Δεν συμφέρει μάλλον απο άποψη power saving.

Με το PIR δεν έχεις αυτό το θέμα.

Θα μπορούσαν να δουλέψουν ίσως συμπληρωματικά, δηλ. να εποπτέυει το PIR τον χώρο, να ξυπνάει το Arduino, να ελέγχεις κατόπιν αν υπάρχει κάτι στην κουλούρα...

----------


## hackertom

https://youtu.be/o2MnY4miF4k

Κάτι τέτοιο θα κάνεις;

----------


## Ste7ios

Ναι μόνο που ο όποιος αισθητήρας θα πρέπει να είναι στο ύψος της κουλούρας για να μπορεί να ‘πιάσει’ το γατί... Εγώ δει διάφορες τέτοιες υλοποιήσεις αλλά καμία δεν λάμβανε υπόψη της κατανάλωση και τέτοια...

Όσο δεν λαμβάνεις υπόψη σου την κατανάλωση και τις μπαταρίες τα πράγματα είναι πολύ απλά...

----------


## agis68

Βασικά αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση στο βίντεο είναι η ποσότητα σκ@@@ μου αμόλησε η γατούλα...εχω μεγαλώσει με γάτες και έχω τρεις αυτη τη στιγμή ως αποκλειστικά οικόσιτες τέτοιο σκ@@@@ δεν έχω δει....Δοξα το θεό...αλλιώς θα έφευγα :Tongue2: 

Σοβαρά τώρα ως κατασκευή με είχε απασχολήσει εμένα σε επαγγελματικό χώρο στην Ανδρο...η λύση δόθηκε με παροπλισμένο μηχανισμό από αρωματικό τουαλέτας που απλά με ένα pic  ρυθμίστηκε το αυτόματο του καζανακιού με υπέρυθρες....Αν πάτε στο Γαυριο της Ανδρου μια καφετέρια απέναντι από Λιμάνι (το είχα κάνει το 11) δεν έχω ξαναπάει.

Να πω ότι το pic το προγραμματισε ένα παλληκάρι στην Αθήνα μια και τώτε δεν είχα ακόμη σχέση με pic

----------


## Ste7ios

> Βασικά αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση στο βίντεο είναι η ποσότητα σκ@@@ μου αμόλησε η γατούλα...εχω μεγαλώσει με γάτες και έχω τρεις αυτη τη στιγμή ως αποκλειστικά οικόσιτες τέτοιο σκ@@@@ δεν έχω δει....Δοξα το θεό...αλλιώς θα έφευγα



Και η δική μου είναι παραγωγικότατη!  :Very Happy: 

Λογικό αφού μία φορά την ημέρα πάει και αν... Θέμα διατροφής κυρίως. Με τα Whiskas (ποιο άχρηστη τροφή δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει). Έτρωγε, έτρωγε, δεν χόρταινε και όλο έτρεχε... Με την Purina ONE φαίνεται να είναι μια χαρά καθώς έχει υψηλό ποσοστό πρωτεΐνης. Μια χαρά για τροφή ποιότητας supermarket...

----------


## Ste7ios

Ξέχασα να αναφέρω πως χάρην ευκολίας σχεδίασης οι γραμμές προς το Arduino δεν ανταποκρίνονται στην πραγματικότητα. Τα σωστά φαίνονται στον κώδικα.

Επίσης έχω ξεχάσει να ενημερώσω τις τιμές των αντιστάσεων στα δύο RC που είναι στα 150 KΩ και όχι 10.Το κατάλαβα όταν ολοκλήρωσα λάθος τις κολλήσεις του 1ου και πιο ευαίσθητου RC (στο interrupt)  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ste7ios

Έχω μπει στην τελική ευθεία, αφού έπρεπε να λύσω κάποια θέματα που προέκυψαν. Τα button για παράδειγμα δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να παίξουν όπως είναι στο σχέδιο.

Αφού τα ξεπέρασα αυτά, το τελευταίο πρόβλημα είναι με το active buzzer. Το active buzzer αυτό (KY-12 συμβατό) έχει τρεις γραμμές: Vcc, I/O, και GND. Όταν το I/O είναι HIGH σταματάει, όταν είναι LOW σφυρίζει.

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι όταν αποσυνδέω το USB καλώδιο το buzzer δεν σταματάει να σφυράει, άντε να αλλάξει πολύ ελαφρά ο τόνος.

Η τροφοδοσία είναι στα 5,2V & 2A (δοκίμασα και με 3A).

Με το USB συνδεδεμένο μετράω 4,93V, μόνο με την τροφοδοσία, χωρίς το USB, 4,13V.

Υποθέτω ότι δεν του αρέσει αυτή η πτώση τάσης που πρέπει να οφείλεται στο regulator του mini... Σκέφτομαι επίσης ότι μπορεί να φταίει και η διαφορά τάσης μεταξύ Vcc που είναι 5,2V και του I/O pin.

Είναι περίεργο γιατί όσο ήταν στο breadboard δεν είχε πρόβλημα (ίσως όμως Vcc και I/O ήταν στο ίδιο επίπεδο) αλλά και αποκλείεται να μην είχα δοκιμές στο perfboard χωρίς το USB επάνω...

----------


## Ste7ios

Σε περαιτέρω δοκιμές, το ίδιο ακριβώς συμβαίνει και σε ένα Nano.

Αυτό είναι το Buzzer:

image1.jpg 

Άρα τη δουλειά μας την κάνει το PNP (2TY, S8550) transistor... Η διαφορά base με emmiter με παροχή από το USB είναι 0,27V, και χωρίς το USB, 1,07V.

Το datasheet του: http://www.s-manuals.com/pdf/datashe...550_galaxy.pdf

Αν και άσχετος νομίζω είμαι στο σωστό δρόμο...


Το θέμα τώρα είναι πως το λύνεις αυτό; Να φύγει το regulator να ησυχάσουμε;

----------


## Kernel Panic

Βγάζοντας το USB, buzzer εξακολουθεί να παίρνει τάση από το τροφοδοτικό, η βάση του δεν είναι HIGH οπότε σφυρίζει.
Μπορείς, να βάλεις μια αντίσταση 10k μεταξύ βάσης και VCC ή να αντικαταστήσεις το PNP με ένα NPN

----------


## Ste7ios

Να το δούμε και αλλιώς; Ο regulator χρειάζεται απο τη στιγμή που η παροχή θα γίνεται μέσω τροφοδοτικού; 
Χωρίς το regulator η πτώση τάσης στο pin του Arduino δεν θα είναι αρκετά μικρότερη; Λύνοντας έμμεσα και το θέμα του buzzer...

----------


## Kernel Panic

> Να το δούμε και αλλιώς; Ο regulator χρειάζεται απο τη στιγμή που η παροχή θα γίνεται μέσω τροφοδοτικού; 
> Χωρίς το regulator η πτώση τάσης στο pin του Arduino δεν θα είναι αρκετά μικρότερη; Λύνοντας έμμεσα και το θέμα του buzzer...



αν κατάλαβα καλά, αναφέρεσαι στο regulator του NANO. όχι δεν χρειάζεται μπορείς να το τροφοδοτήσεις στο pin +5V και βάζεις στον κώδικα το pin του buzzer  να είναι HIGH

----------

Ste7ios (06-06-18)

----------


## Ste7ios

Ναι. Σε Pro Mini το φτιάχνω, το nano είναι για δοκιμές στο πόδι... Το ίδιο είναι, απλά θα τροφοδοτείται μέσα απο το Vcc και όχι το RAW.

----------


## Ste7ios

Έφυγε το βλαμμένο regulator του Pro Mini, πτώση τάσης 0, πρόβλημα τέλος!

(Να δω τι άλλο θα βγει τώρα!  :Very Happy:  )

----------


## Ste7ios

Και πάνω που μπήκε στο κουτάκι του, λέω ας ρίξω μερικές τελευταίες πινελιές στον κώδικα...

Συνδέω το FTDI, αφαιρώ το DEBUG mode, Upload... Όλα καλά.

Μετά αλλάζω κάτι επιπλέον, upload...

avrdude: stk500_recv(): programmer is not responding
avrdude: stk500_getsync() attempt 1 of 10: not in sync: resp=0x00
...

Έτσι στο άσχετο...

Έκανα reboot τον υπολογιστή, τα έβγαλα όλα από το ρεύμα, τίποτα... Δεν αποκρίνεται με τίποτα και όλα φαίνονται ΟΚ από configuration και καλωδίωση. Καθόλου λογικό καθώς δεν πειράχτηκε τίποτα...

Είδα αρκετά άρθρα αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να βρω κάποια λύση. Έχει τύχει σε κάποιον άλλο;

----------


## Ste7ios

Το πρόβλημα λύθηκε. Επανέφερα το jumper για την τροφοδοσία του Pro Mini μέσω του FTDI στα 5V. Το είχα στον αέρα καθώς είχα πρόβλημα όταν ήταν έτσι. Μυστήρια πράγματα...

----------

